# home brew trail cameras



## sweatequity (Jul 30, 2005)

Alright folks I want to make my own trail camera.  Is there any websites you can point me to?  I would like to try and make a few of my own.

Thanks for the help!

Jeff


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 30, 2005)

Check out Jesse's forums.. 

Homebrew Camera's 



Lot of info there... Or PM Killdee, I'm sure he could give you all the links you could care to look at.

Best of luck!


----------



## Horatio (Jul 30, 2005)

wal-mart has some pretty good moultrie digital cams for $99.00 right now.  I have tried the homebrew's, with 8 hours and alot of frustration you can do it but mine cost me about 85 bucks and burned batteries like a xenon bulb


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a good site that as the info and a store for the supplies.  http://realdealhuntingchat.invisionzone.com/index.php?


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 31, 2005)

*thanks*

I am debating on the 1.3 camera but waiting on a few more reviews.

I would like to make a few of my own though!


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Killdee (Jul 31, 2005)

http://hagshouse.ipbhost.com/forums/index.php?showforum=4
Here is my favorite home brew site.In the past when we used driveway sensors it was a long winded involvment, now with the control boards available the biggest problem is finding cameras.Most of the advancement in cameras have come from homebrewers including infared and the cellphone camera.It may seem confusing to start but keep reading and ask questions.
Horatio,sounds like you had a short somewhere,my old 35mm driveway sensor homebrews run 6-10 months on 4 d cells and 3 months on 4-c cells.BTW there still running 3-5 years later,show me a Moltrie that lasts that long.Also if they do stop running you can fix it yourself no shipping back and forth to the manuf.
You can build the same camera as the 699.00 Penns wood 4.1mp Sony camera,(which is a hombrewers creation),for about 200.00.and have a top of the line cam that runs for 9mo to a year on 1 9 volt battery in the sensor,and 2 aa's in the camera.We use 2500ma rechargables for the aa's that will give you 200-400 or so images according to how many are flash.You can build cheaper models but I have only used the Sonys due to their fast trigger(1-2 seconds) and good flash distance.This is an addicting hobby,you cant build just 1.
Killdee


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 31, 2005)

*thanks*

I went to school for electronics and figured It couldnt be to difficult.  That and I would like to have 4 or5 running and not be out 1000.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 31, 2005)

Well I cant even figure out my dvd player and I can do it so It would be a breeze for you.
KD


----------

